# Long exposures in the Rebel T1i



## Natalie (Jan 16, 2010)

Quick question - is there a way I can make my T1i do a five or ten minute exposure? The longest I can make it do right now is 30 seconds, is there a way to increase that?


----------



## Tiny (Jan 16, 2010)

If your camera has a "bulb" setting it can but you will have to find a way to hold the button down. I know Nikon has a bulb setting but not to sure about Canon.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks! I figured out how to access the bulb setting on my camera... Unfortunately my hand cramps up after about five minutes of pushing the button down, and my photo still came out completely black.


----------



## thebeatles (Jan 16, 2010)

Buy a remote shutter release, this is the one I use with the same camera: http://www.amazon.com/Canon-Remote-Switch-RS60-E3/dp/B00004WCID/ref=pd_cp_p_1
Then you can set the camera to bulb, push the button up on the remote, walk away, and come back to stop it at any time.


----------



## Moonb007 (Jan 18, 2010)

I take it you are using an inferred filter...the best solution is what thebeatles suggested, this will keep camera shake from happening too.


----------



## KmH (Jan 18, 2010)

Moonb007 said:


> I take it you are using an inferred filter...the best solution is what thebeatles suggested, this will keep camera shake from happening too.


Infrared? Or is it just a night time, long exposure?

Be aware that the image sensor can overheat if the exposure is to long and the longer the exposure the greater the noise the image will have. Your camera may have a long exposure noise reduction menu option.

Fifteen or twenty minutes is the longest exposure I would venture.


----------



## fry_dave (May 1, 2011)

Just stumbled on this thread when I had the same question.  Thanks, it was exactly what I was wondering!

Also, I have the wireless remote control (as opposed to the one connected by wire, linked above).  I tried it out, and that one works too.


----------



## Edsport (May 2, 2011)

Natalie said:


> Thanks! I figured out how to access the bulb setting on my camera... Unfortunately my hand cramps up after about five minutes of pushing the button down, and my photo still came out completely black.



I think it came out black because you had the mirror lock up turned on and the first press of the button is just to lock up the mirror, you have to press it the second time to take the photo.
When using mirror lock up with bulb setting, press the button once to lock up the mirror and hold for a few seconds to let the vibration settle then release the button and press and hold again for your exposure...


----------

